# How to download punkbuster?



## HiddenStupid (Sep 11, 2007)

I got quake wars demo and I didnt install the punkbuster when it ask me to.

so now when I go on servers... it wont let me saying it need punkbuster.

how do I just install punkbuster without waiting in line for 40min to download the whole client again in fileplanet?

and how do I set the graphic settings? I went to option and see no video settings.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2007)

Reinstall the game...?


----------



## Metal-Head (Sep 11, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Reinstall the game...?



What he said.


----------



## HiddenStupid (Sep 11, 2007)

hey thats a good idea but uhh since I already deleted the exe.... oh no.. is this the only way to get the punkbuster is to reinstall? if I have the exe I can just uninstall and click on the exe to install it again but I already deleted the exe... so now i have to download at fileplanet again and wait 40 long min in line again?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2007)

No I'll get the punkbuster exe for you... or you can download from TPU!

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/751/Enemy_Territory:_QUAKE_Wars_Demo.html


----------



## HiddenStupid (Sep 11, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> No I'll get the punkbuster exe for you... or you can download from TPU!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/751/Enemy_Territory:_QUAKE_Wars_Demo.html



thanks but uhh.. I already got it in fileplanet a while ago. apreciate the help.


----------



## JousteR (Sep 12, 2007)

Does the manual punkbuster updater not put a new folder in there for ya..?

try software updates..!


----------



## ktr (Sep 12, 2007)

Make sure you also check the box on the left hand corner on the server list.


----------

